# Gonna be building a turtle Topper --anyone esle interested



## Radvr6t (Feb 19, 2012)

Im goin to be building a turtle topper for my 75 g tank setup I currently have 2 southern painted turtles.

Most of it is going to be built out of plexi glass and silicone.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, I fixed your video for you, hope it was the right one. I also moved this thread to the DIY section, as I believe it's the best place for it. Looks like a cool project. 

Cheers John


----------



## Radvr6t (Feb 19, 2012)

Starting this possibly tomorrow if anyone else is interested in making one let me know


----------



## Radvr6t (Feb 19, 2012)

Pics of what she looks like all done ---have some more stuff to put in the tank but the topper is done for now


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks terrific, you did a great job!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow that turned out excellent....


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I think this is one of the better designed setups for turtles. If you have more photos of your build I am sure others would be keen! I have never seen the tank topper before but makes perfect sense to me. 

Great job...


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Nicely done, completely not what I was expecting when I read the title.


----------



## Radvr6t (Feb 19, 2012)

Most companies dont sell anything bigger than a 50-55 gallon turtle tank topper.

Anyone thats interested in knowing more about how I built this can pm me. I should have done build pictures seeing as Im a photographer ahha, but I was to busy shuffling things around and making sure everything was going to turn out. I also might be interested in helping any other turtle owners with building one of these. Especially if its for an even bigger tank.

I got all the Plexi from a place in surrey called *Plastic works*! Best place if you wanna build something like this and not spend a fortune. The base is 3/8ths and the sides are quarter inch Plexi.

I have some cutt offs left over and after all said and done it was around 120$ in cost to make this Topper. This was for the plexi, the stuff to mount it together, matt, plants and rocks. I used my old floating turtle dock as the ramp, as they are used to climbing it so its not foreign to them.

It took some time to think of how i wanted it to look and not be too big. But with my time and effort but I think its well worth it and fits my setup quite nice> Only thing I wanna do is put more lights under the topper so its a little more lively down there. If I were to make it again I would prob make it a bit smaller and utilize the other side of the tank for feeding, also making it more open. They hardly need all that space uptop, but who knows they eventually might get used to it and venture further than just halfway ahahah.

tank before--with my southern painted








pic of Sarah


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice.


----------

